# Greetings Brothers



## Bro.Matthew (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello and Greetings from your neighbor to the north,yes I'm an Okie.In fact I'm from Guthrie,Oklahoma
,just north of OKC.I am currently WM of Guthrie Lodge #35.I know that these forums are for the 
dissimination of information and fraternal relations of Texas Masons,but I request for your
understanding in that Oklahoma has no forum as such,That I be allowed into your discussions.
I was initated 5/06,passed 8/06,and raised 8/06,I joined the AASR in 10/06 and the YR in 9/07.
I'm PHP of Guthrie Chapter #6,ILL M of Guthrie Council #48,and Commander of Guthrie commandery
#1.

Matthew Swenson
Guthrie lodge #35


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to the site my Brother! We may have "Texas" in our name, but we welcome all Brothers! Glad to have you on board


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome Brother Matthew!!


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2010)

welcome to da boards.


----------



## s_pike (Apr 15, 2010)

Brother Bowden.... I love your Picture!  LOL....  Is that a SHAM WOW APRON?


----------

